# {RESOLVED} gdi.exe



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

it's a long time since I work on 3.1, No it's 3.11 But I got couple problem : 1st
when I turn machine on it's ask for my password, that's no prblem because I remember my password; just anoying how can I bypass it? 
The 2nd thing is just happening, it's after begin load 3.11 it's fall back in to Dos and give me "Error loading GDI.EXE" does it meaning I have to load Windows again ?TIA ...HN


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

GDI is the graphic interface that windows uses, so yes, you probably need to reinstall.

When is this password being asked for - as soon as you power up? If so, go into CMOS to disable it. If not, when is it happening?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset extended to 5/31!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

Yes, it's asked for PW 1st thing when it boot up. the trouble thing I dont how to get to Cmos, it's block out Cmos only have reference ID nr 13 on the screen...It's a packard hell 486...I know it's should be in museum, but for learning matter...HN

[This message has been edited by hoang201 (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

PBell? Try CTRL-ALT-ESC, CTRL-ALT-S, CTRL-ALT-INS... one of those usually works on the old PBells.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset extended to 5/31!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

May i add after the Memory test


----------



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

Well, I try everything, but Packardhell usually is F1, not this one... HN


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

Check out the link Paul gave to this post

http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum3/HTML/000968.html

As a PB owner (quit laughing already), I have found it VERY helpful.


----------



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks, it's CTR+ALT S ... but anyway I cant bypass the password, because in password field it's said not stored ? HN


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Hey, I said CTRL-ALT-S in my first post!









Anyway... So, you get into CMOS and you hit Enter on password and it says not stored? Can you tell us exactly what you are choosing from the menu and exactly what it says?

Generally, to get rid of a password like this, you are asked to type in the old one first (to verify that you have the right to change it) then you just leave it blank when asked for a new one. In some setups though you actually will see an option called Disable Password...

Worst case scenario - I have a program that I can Email to you that will totally wipe out CMOS which will get rid of the password. Of course, it will get rid of all the other settings too, so you'll need to write them all down first.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(5/20 new, unlimited, pay to surf site added):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks Larry for the concern, but I reload 3.1 and return to the friend...With the password...PN


----------

